

12 industry disaster scenarios - firefox
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=19B14368-E225-D443-2617D474507B2DCF

======
lutusp
A phrase from the article virtually leaps out at the reader: "Disaster
scenario No. 1: Patent pools accelerate without government opposition."

What? "Government opposition"? What happened to the role of _public_
opposition? When did affairs of state begin to revolve around conflicts
between governments and special interests, with the public permanently
sidelined as irrelevant?

I'm not objecting to the article having said so, because I think it's true.
I'm objecting that the public's role appears to have been eclipsed by the long
shadow cast by special interests.

